# Huskee/Speeco Log Splitter Questions



## K.C. (Dec 18, 2010)

After reading many posts on AS I am considering the Huskee/Speeco 22T (on sale now at TS) and have a couple of questions:

Can a vertical shaft powered log splitter like this one be easily converted to a horizontal shaft engine if the engine ever needs replacing? I'm just thinking in the long term if I decide on one of these splitters. 

Also I have seen on the videos of this splitter that the wedge does not get very close to the foot (a safety thing I'm sure) which causes some issues with complete splits. Any ideas to remedy this? Since I am splitting mostly LARGE pine & oak rounds and have a messed up back I will be running mostly in the vertical position, so placing something on the foot will only make me lift the wood which I want to stay away from if at all possible. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WidowMaker (Dec 18, 2010)

K.C. said:


> After reading many posts on AS I am considering the Huskee/Speeco 22T (on sale now at TS) and have a couple of questions:
> 
> Can a vertical shaft powered log splitter like this one be easily converted to a horizontal shaft engine if the engine ever needs replacing? I'm just thinking in the long term if I decide on one of these splitters.
> 
> ...




Welcome to AS a GREAT site...


----------



## John R (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't worry about it splitting all the way, it will.
And the engine that's on there will last a very long time if you do an oil change once a year, I use synthetic 10w-30 in mine all year around.

They make the wedge stop short of the foot because stupid people buy splitters too.


----------



## K.C. (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey John, I see you have the Huskee 22. How old is yours? Is it the same engine configuration as their current design? I think I read somewhere that the exhaust direction is or was an issue, what is your thought on that?


----------



## Rudedog (Dec 18, 2010)

John R said:


> Don't worry about it splitting all the way, it will.
> And the engine that's on there will last a very long time if you do an oil change once a year, I use synthetic 10w-30 in mine all year around.
> 
> They make the wedge stop short of the foot because stupid people buy splitters too.



Thank goodness too. I was one of those stupid people that took my mind off the task at hand because my wife was yelling at me and let my left hand slip in between the piece I was splitting and the foot. I was wearing gloves so I only needed 5 stitches in my ring finger and had a slight crush injury in three of my fingers. It felt like I had broken several fingers but they were "OK". Whether I am truly an idiot or not, this stuff happens and I'm glad they had that safety margin. Besides it does not need to go all the way to the foot to split.


----------



## John R (Dec 18, 2010)

K.C. said:


> Hey John, I see you have the Huskee 22. How old is yours? Is it the same engine configuration as their current design? I think I read somewhere that the exhaust direction is or was an issue, what is your thought on that?



I think I'm on my 5th year with mine, it has the Briggs on it, I think you can get the Honda on them too, but for the difference in price you can buy a new Briggs engine if need be.


----------



## beerman6 (Dec 18, 2010)

vertical shaft engines are cheaper...no?


----------



## John R (Dec 18, 2010)

beerman6 said:


> vertical shaft engines are cheaper...no?



I can get an engine like what's on my splitter from Northern Tool for around $200.00.
Figure if I have to replace it in a few years I will.
As far as the exhaust blowing on the tongue, it's not been a problem.
Hasn't hurt the paint, I think it's a non issue.


----------



## Rickochet (Dec 18, 2010)

The Briggs should last you a long, long time. Just because it's a vertical shaft doesn't mean it isn't a good engine. I have split a lot of wood with my Speeco and really like it! Do not be afraid!


----------



## K.C. (Dec 19, 2010)

John R said:


> As far as the exhaust blowing on the tongue, it's not been a problem.
> Hasn't hurt the paint, I think it's a non issue.



Thanks John, I remember reading a review somewhere that said the exhaust tends to blow into the operators face. I wouldn't be worried about the paint.

I have been concentrating on the Huskee brand but went to the Speeco website and found two 25 ton models with a horizontal-shaft engines mounted in a more conventional manner. One has a Honda GS engine with 11GPM pump, the other has a bigger Briggs with a 16GPM pump and a 12-second cycle time. I found a place where I can get the Honda powered model for 1325 delivered or the B&S model for 1350 delivered which is only about 200 more than the 22T Huskee from TSC.

Now I'm thinking of either one of these two instead of the 22T. What are your thoughts on the Briggs/16gpm pump vs the Honda/11gpm pump?


----------



## kd460 (Dec 19, 2010)

I have the huskee 22 from TSC. I am very happy with it. It is an over achiever. I have worked it hard with some 30 inch american elm. It does the job. 

I have not noticed a problem with the exhaust blowing in my face. 

I had one issue with mine. I bought it, towed it home 5 miles on paved roads, kept it under 45 mph (as the manual says). After 2 or 3 hours of use, the weld at the engine mount on the hydrualic tank started to weep hydraulic fluid. 

I called speeco about it and was told "it should really only be towed around the property/farm, it should really be towed on a trailer". They offered to fix it under warranty, but I did not want the machine tied up as I had lots of splitting to do. I thoiught about welding/patching it up myself, but with the warranty and such, I just took it back to TSC and got another one. Used my utility trailer on that one.

I have split about 4 full cord with it now, all hardwoods, and no issues at all. Changed the oil and hyd filter, but thats it. Starts easy but have not tried to start in temps below 40 degrees yet. I would buy another. KD


----------



## John R (Dec 19, 2010)

K.C. said:


> Thanks John, I remember reading a review somewhere that said the exhaust tends to blow into the operators face. I wouldn't be worried about the paint.
> 
> I have been concentrating on the Huskee brand but went to the Speeco website and found two 25 ton models with a horizontal-shaft engines mounted in a more conventional manner. One has a Honda GS engine with 11GPM pump, the other has a bigger Briggs with a 16GPM pump and a 12-second cycle time. I found a place where I can get the Honda powered model for 1325 delivered or the B&S model for 1350 delivered which is only about 200 more than the 22T Huskee from TSC.
> 
> Now I'm thinking of either one of these two instead of the 22T. What are your thoughts on the Briggs/16gpm pump vs the Honda/11gpm pump?



I've never found anything that the 22 ton wouldn't split, If you want the Honda for $300.00 more, that works too.
The 22 ton has an 11 GPM pump too, I think the 25 ton has a 4 1/2 inch cylinder instead of the 4 inch that the 22 ton has.
The bigger cylinder with the same pump will be slower.


----------



## K.C. (Dec 19, 2010)

John R said:


> The bigger cylinder with the same pump will be slower.



That's why I was thinking of the 25 Ton model with the larger Briggs & Scrapiron 1450 (305cc, 14.5 ft/lbs. torque) that turns a 16 gpm pump and has a 12 second cycle time. That one would only cost me $215 delivered over what the 22T Huskee would be out the door at TSC. Of course I'm sure that delivered price for the bigger model does not include the fluids, either so I'd have to add that in as well.

I keep hearing everyone saying the basic 22 will split just about anything, which I'm sure is true, but on occasion I run into some really huge Valley Oak, sometimes very twisted and gnarly with lots of knots. 

Right now I have a 5-Ton Ryobi electric that works OK on most of the pine rounds but it's a pain because you have to chip away at the outside of the round. If you throw in the knots then it becomes a P.I.A. It will split some of the oak I have but it is straining. 

Most of what I'm splitting is smaller black oak (up to 24" diameter) and large pine & fir (up to 3-1/2 to 4 ft diameter) which I'm sure won't be a problem for the 22T but it's those twisted and larger oak rounds I am thinking about.


----------



## John R (Dec 19, 2010)

Huskee's 35 ton has a 16 GPM pump with a 11 or 12 HP Briggs that works great, it also has a 5 inch cylinder,
That splitter at the TSC by my house is $1600.00.
BTW Where are you getting this shipped from?

As far as fluids, Huskee ships the Hydro oil in the box with the unit.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 19, 2010)

Mine has the Briggs engine, Never had a moments trouble with it. The speeco is a good splitter, Hard to beat for the money. Mine is an older model. It has split a lot of wood. Can't go wrong with the speeco, Now TSC is another story.


----------



## John R (Dec 19, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Now TSC is another story.


What don't you like about them?
I've never had any problems with TSC that I go to.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 19, 2010)

John R said:


> What don't you like about them?
> I've never had any problems with TSC that I go to.



May just be the one here, They hire idiots. I have bought two things from them and had to work on both of them. Bought the splitter and had to tighten everything up before i run it. They even had some things on wrong. last summer i bought a Bad Boy mower there. After they loaded it on my trailer, The idiot hands me a Cub Cadet key. I said i didn't buy a Cub Cadet.

He said the keys are all the same, I don't care, where's the bad boy key. He didn't have one. I then ask for a manual. We don't have one. Almost told em to take the thing off the trailer but i had done paid for it. The guy took my name and number and said he will get the keys and owners manual to me in the mail.

I'm still waiting, That was the beggining of summer. After three days i called Bad Boy and told them what had happened at TSC and what i needed. In two days i had two Bad Boy keys and an owners manual. TSC never sent nothing. also had to tighten everything that they was supposed to again.


----------



## K.C. (Dec 20, 2010)

John R said:


> Huskee's 35 ton has a 16 GPM pump with a 11 or 12 HP Briggs that works great, it also has a 5 inch cylinder,
> That splitter at the TSC by my house is $1600.00.
> BTW Where are you getting this shipped from?
> 
> As far as fluids, Huskee ships the Hydro oil in the box with the unit.



Nice to know the hydro oil ships with the unit! The one I am looking at is rated at 25T with a 4-1/2" cylinder with the 16 gpm pump. Engine is not HP rated but if you do the math it's about 9 or 10 HP. It also looks like it has a bit of a stronger tow rail/frame. Here's a link:

Speeco 25T Splitter

I'm assuming this would be drop shipped from Speeco, but I would be ordering from a seller in MN. It's an Ebay deal and I have a $100 off discount through PayPal so the delivered price would be $1350.


----------



## John R (Dec 20, 2010)

That's a pretty good deal, just note the Honda engine on that unit is not the GX heavy duty model, Honda makes a cheaper model that they sell for these splitters.
I think it's the same type of engine that's on my pressure washer, It is a Honda, but not their best one.


----------



## tooold (Dec 20, 2010)

I have a speeco 25t with vertical briggs. The exhaust does not blow in my face but sometimes I might move the splitter around so I don't smell the exhaust. I made L brackets that bolt to the side of the beam (holes are already there) and made small platforms on each so wood will sit there. I can split the wood and the other half stays there so I don't have to keep bending over.


----------



## MartinDefiance (Dec 22, 2010)

*SpeeCo Splitters*

I bought a SpeeCo 5 Ton splitter from TSC and I LOVE IT! I am considering a SpeeCo/Huskee 22 Ton or 35 Ton. From the threads, it sounds like the best splitter on the market by far. Is the 35 Ton worth the extra cash?


----------



## K.C. (Jan 2, 2011)

Well I went ahead and ordered a Speeco Splitmaster 25 Ton vert/horiz splitter shown here:












I was able to get this splitter delivered to me for less than $200 over what the 22T Huskee would have cost me at TSC and only $60 over the cost of the 27 Ton Troy Built from Lowe's (including the 10% coupon). Compared to the Huskee, this machine has a bigger cylinder - 4.5" vs. 4"; a bigger pump - 16gpm vs. 11gpm; bigger engine - 305cc OHV 9.5hp horizontal shaft vs. 190cc L-Head 4.5hp vertical shaft engine, and a faster cycle time - 12 sec vs 14 sec. Compared to the TB it has bigger engine, bigger pump, faster cycle time, larger hyd. fluid capacity, longer warranty and a full length beam with end-support for the cylinder instead of the trunion-pin mount of the TB which I feel is a weak link without a reinforcement sleeve around the cylinder for extra strength.

The only "drawback" is that the Speeco does not ship with all fluids like the Huskee does, so add $40 - $50 for oils, but on the plus side I get to put it together myself so I won't have to go through and double check and/or correct TSC assembly techniques which I have heard can be questionable anyway. I have read the 22 Ton Huskee is very easy to move around by yourself, and it is - I stopped by a TSC and moved one. The 25 Ton is only about 50lbs heavier.

It is being drop shipped direct from the factory in Boulder, CO and should be here this week! I am really looking forward to testing it out as soon as I can get it up and running. I have talked with Kevin and I think Mike from Speeco already and they are extremely helpful & knowledgable. I doubt you would ever be able to get that type of communication or service from any of the foreign suppliers. 

While I'm sure most of the components on the Speeco are imported it is nice to know that at least they are designed, engineered and assembled in these great United States so it is helping someone in Colorado keep their job and it's not costing me a large premium.

I will get pics up as soon as I can.


----------



## chugbug (Jan 2, 2011)

I have the TSC 22 ton splitter ( Speeco ) with the 6.5 hp briggs , was wondering if anyone else has noticed how cold blooded they are , if I can't get my finger back on the primer bulb real fast it will stall , then it needs primed 3 or4 times to keep it running , not really a big deal , it might be because there isn't an actual choke position and there relying on the primer instead . Great splitter !!


----------



## fordss (Jan 2, 2011)

chugbug said:


> I have the TSC 22 ton splitter ( Speeco ) with the 6.5 hp briggs , was wondering if anyone else has noticed how cold blooded they are , if I can't get my finger back on the primer bulb real fast it will stall , then it needs primed 3 or4 times to keep it running , not really a big deal , it might be because there isn't an actual choke position and there relying on the primer instead . Great splitter !!


 
I also have the 22 ton from tsc and have the same cold start issue but when it was 15 deg here it started with one pull and pushing the primmer 4 time after it was running.


----------



## John R (Jan 2, 2011)

chugbug said:


> I have the TSC 22 ton splitter ( Speeco ) with the 6.5 hp briggs , was wondering if anyone else has noticed how cold blooded they are , if I can't get my finger back on the primer bulb real fast it will stall , then it needs primed 3 or4 times to keep it running , not really a big deal , it might be because there isn't an actual choke position and there relying on the primer instead . Great splitter !!


 
You can thank the EPA for the non adjustable carb, they make all of them run very lean.


----------

